# Solid black Columbian Tegu



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jun 21, 2012)

[attachment=4495][attachment=4496][attachment=4497]I found this guy on Kingsnake Classifieds and wanted to share it.
Heres the link if anyones interested in purchasing:
http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=115&de=798049


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Jun 21, 2012)

that tegu looks awesome


----------



## Ujarak (Jun 21, 2012)

I dont know if all of them are like this but a buddy of mine bought one like that and as it got older it got more and more white until it looked like a slightly darker b/w tegu. Ill see if i can get some pics


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jun 21, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## jondancer (Jun 21, 2012)

its been for sale on kingsnake for ATLEAST a year, the price has came down alot.


----------



## chelvis (Jun 21, 2012)

I remember when he first hit the market I think the price was $2000. I am not surprised that its still for sale $750 is a lot of bones for a Columbian, they are harder to breed in captivity so it would be harder for anyone to prove this out. You can see in the next ad there is more white on it a year later. Still neat animal, wrong price, lol.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 21, 2012)

_
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9375#axzz1yThJOdtT

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=320#axzz1VPm5q3YK_


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Ha Ha - So I see this topic has come up before.
Well its only $750. Now... What a bargain!
Hurry Hurry Hurry! All Jet black Tegus Must Go!!!


----------

